# The Official 1/23 Storm Discussion Thread



## redalienx11 (Jan 22, 2006)

What's it called again? Snow? Oh yeah. So far lots of different reports ranging anywhere from 4 to 9 inches here near the Catskills.

FYI Belleayre is $10 all week and I happen to have this week off. Score.

Any thoughts on this snow?


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like a great week for you to have off:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=12441


----------



## hammer (Jan 22, 2006)

I was asking about this a few days ago:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=7536
Even though my commute may be c**p tomorrow, I don't mind ...


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 22, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Looks like a great week



Up to 8" Monday   

I'm at work today, so I can be there Tuesday


----------



## dmc (Jan 22, 2006)

Working today so I can get out tomorrow... 

Hunter is holding up really well...  snowmaking restarted last night...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 22, 2006)

Good to hear. Heading up Monday. 8 inches would be nice :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2006)

Calling for 5-9" up my way. ALLSKIING - you gonna take my place at Sundown for this powder day?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 22, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Calling for 5-9" up my way. ALLSKIING - you gonna take my place at Sundown for this powder day?


Looks like I am going to miss the 3rd POW day at Sundown this year :angry: I have a big week not a chance I can get away.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer. No worries. They're scaling back the forecast. Only 3-7" now...


----------



## Phildozer (Jan 22, 2006)

[quote="kingslug] 8 inches would be nice [/quote]



How many times have I heard that?

*sigh*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 23, 2006)

Post snow amounts!!


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 23, 2006)

Supposed to get zip the closer to the Canadian border you are. The mets are calling for 0-2" in the Burlington area and 2-4" in Central VT.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 23, 2006)

This storm is disappointing at best for me. It's such a tease to get more snow at home than where you ski. Northern VT is getting almost nothing, while we are getting 4-6 in Nashua :-?


----------



## teachski (Jan 23, 2006)

about 1.5 hours into the snow fall here and we have about 4 inches so far.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Jan 23, 2006)

This storm is better than 45 degrees and rain so don't get frustrated, the weather pattern has to work its way back in and this is a major step.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 23, 2006)

Probably 4 inches on the ground already and really dumping here in central/eastern Mass.....


----------



## dmc (Jan 23, 2006)

just got in from some sweet pow turns at Hunter...
There's about 6" on the ground - knee deep drifts...  the place is empty too..

Still snowing too!!!


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2006)

*conditions and webcams*



			
				skibum1321 said:
			
		

> This storm is disappointing at best for me. It's such a tease to get more snow at home than where you ski. Northern VT is getting almost nothing, while we are getting 4-6 in Nashua :-?



Yup, that happened a lot last year.

10:20am.  I'm at my office in Nashua, about 4-5" since about 6AM.  Kinda mid-weight (moisture content) snow.  Fine for snowball fights.  Lots of accidents, slick roads.  I'm enjoying it, though I wish I could be outside.

I'll bet Berkshires and So. VT. will be the sweet spot this time.  Don't forget, there is another "precipitation event" coming Tues PM into Wed...


Back home around Rte. 128 Mass, there's gotta be 4-6" too.

Nice set of NNE webcams by NOAA here
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/cams.shtml

Roger's got the mother of all webcams (webcams that matter to skiers, that is)

http://vtlink.net/users/wxman/weatheringheights/ForecastingTools/Cam's1.htm

I love this NOAA graphic too
http://www.weather.gov/forecasts/graphical/sectors/northeastWeek.php#tabs
hover your mouse over the time of days and watch that snow move!


----------



## meat (Jan 23, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> This storm is disappointing at best for me. It's such a tease to get more snow at home than where you ski. Northern VT is getting almost nothing, while we are getting 4-6 in Nashua :-?



got a little more than I expected here in N. VT.  had some nice afternoon pow turns at jay today and their was a good 3" new today, didn't even hear the scratch underneath some of the pow.  The goat wasn't even half baaahhhhhd.  looks like some possible girthy accumulation tuesday night into wednesday, that would be great  
-the meat man


----------



## Zand (Jan 23, 2006)

9" here. not enough to open the snowmobile trails, but a good start. Ski areas got a BIG help from this and now we have some great snowmaking temps coming up.


----------



## redalienx11 (Jan 23, 2006)

Amazing day at Jiminy today.. .about 8 inches probably with higher drifts and no lift lines. It was my first time skiing powder-ish snow on my tele setup which was unbelievable. What a great day!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2006)

4-6 here in Upper Valley :beer:  More than expected.  

Probably about the same up at Burke for amounts.  Snowmaking is going on up there....great season for a deep pocketed owner to buy the mtn...lots of snowmaking needed this season and they have been doing it now from what I've heard.  

More snow needed for snowmobiling and natural snow runs on mtns.


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 24, 2006)

We got about 2-3" or so. Good news is that a little system will be coming through tonight that will supposidly deposit 2-4" in Central VT and 1-3" in the Champlain Valley. Mountains will probably get a little more. These little systems can really add up and seem to fly by the radar of most folks in the white plate states.  Skiing should be pretty decent this weekend.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2006)

About 3" on the ground after all was said and done in NE CT.

We had a mixed bag late morning with some rain/freezing rain and made for a real wet, heavy snow.

I'd love to see a big dump up north but wouldn't mind seeing one around here either.  Still wanting to build a little kicker behind my house and practice falling without breaking myself.  I certainly am not coordianted enough for any tricks...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2006)

We ended up with around 6" here in NW CT.  It was pretty heavy snow and was a challenge to ski in, but it was fun!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 24, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> just got in from some sweet pow turns at Hunter...
> There's about 6" on the ground - knee deep drifts...  the place is empty too..
> 
> Still snowing too!!!



You where there Monday? It took us 4 hours to get up there. Had about 2 good hours then it turned to cement...over exposed ice. Packed it in at 1, never did that before. Got a little too dangerous. Hopefully they will groom it out and cover the ice. Getting harder to motivate myself to get up there lately.


----------



## dmc (Jan 24, 2006)

kingslug said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was out from 830 to 10(ish)...  Then I had to get some work done..

I knew it was early or nothing...   Didn't ski Sunday but heard it was setting up and getting ugly.  Pretty much guessed it would be pow on solid ice...   Did the Cliff to Racers Edge a couple times them headed to the eastside and checked out LowerK27 - found nice snow on ice again..   The slough was trailing me..  cool...
Ventured over to Claires and it was pretty ugly...

All in all - it was a great snowstorm that laid really nicely on northern aspects...
The weather did get warm..  It was drizzling by 11...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 24, 2006)

Took a spin down wayout to check out Clairs from the chair. A very few brave souls on that sheet. When I started losing control all over the place, I knew it was time to split. I was getting thrown all over the place. It's funny how I can jump into double D's in places like Alta and Snowbird out west but get murdered on Clairs when she's in a nasty mood.


----------



## dmc (Jan 24, 2006)

kingslug said:
			
		

> Took a spin down wayout to check out Clairs from the chair. A very few brave souls on that sheet. When I started losing control all over the place, I knew it was time to split. I was getting thrown all over the place. It's funny how I can jump into double D's in places like Alta and Snowbird out west but get murdered on Clairs when she's in a nasty mood.



Like the guy said on the HBO show Entourage...

"If you can ski Huntah - You can ski anywhere"


----------



## kingslug (Jan 24, 2006)

I've always wondered how the management at Hunter felt about Warren Millers clip of everyone falling all over the place. I never knew it was Hunter until I noticed the sign for Pepy's. 
              "Skiing is why they invented orthopedic surgery"

"once you find you're way from the bottom to the top, there really isn't anything left to ski"

Izzy must have loved that stuff.  :x


----------

